# Are energy drinks bad?



## Marine0311 (Mar 22, 2020)

Are energy drinks bad?

I have a feeling they are and I should/must kick them and just drink coffee.

Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 22, 2020)

Energy drinks are bad for your heart.

Ask me how I know ;)


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 22, 2020)

Coffee is better for you.  Caffeine, anti-oxidants, and supporting agricultural development depending on where you get yours.  Just my $.02


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 22, 2020)

If you need higher caffeine input, try a lighter roast cold brew that’s been brewed over 18 hours.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2020)

Up until a month ago, I drank a few a week, then I decided to kick it like I did dip, and I feel  fine. A few days into it, I felt like I NEEDED one, I was feeling lethargic, sluggish, slower in the mornings. Now, I’m doing better than I was while drinking them. I guess the body knows a thing or two about providing the right stuff.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2020)

Orange Monster and Bacardi go well together.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2020)

ditch the energy drinks bro, your body will thank you


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> ditch the energy drinks bro, your body will thank you



Will do.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2020)

Bro, anything that has 15 ingredients that end in "-ine" or "-ene" is going to fuck you up.


----------



## Brill (Mar 23, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Energy drinks are bad for your heart.
> 
> Ask me how I know ;)



From 89-01, I had annual sub/flight physicals on active duty with one waiver: hay fever.

I was in Mosul from 07-08 and POUNDED multiple Rip-its per day, in addition to coffee in the mornings.

In 09, I failed a MEPS physical due to abnormal EKG and had to jump through multiple hoops at Johns Hopkins in Baltimore to get detailed waiver to enlist.

Change your diet (raw foods) and you will be surprised how much more energy you’ll have throughout the (normal) day.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow

Ok will do. That is scary.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2020)

If you're feeling sluggish, lethargic, slow...

Drink H2O straight up, nothing added. 

Reasoning? Dehydration - big signal are the feelings above. 

Bonus. Combating dehydration shows effects within minutes and has no bad side effects.

LL


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 23, 2020)

I've been micro-dosing ketone esters.. works great for energy


----------



## Hillclimb (Mar 23, 2020)

RIP its have more combat deployments than us for a reason


----------



## medicchick (Mar 23, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> If you're feeling sluggish, lethargic, slow...
> 
> Drink H2O straight up, nothing added.
> 
> ...



I beg to differ. I drink a few Nalgene bottles of water each shift and this always happens on a bathroom run.


That would be Bart the office cat. He can jump up and open doors...


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 23, 2020)

Monsters aren’t good for you... but goddam have they got me through some rough times and been there with me through some shit. I won’t lie, every time we went out last summer, I had a white monster in my dump pouch. They are great for just staying awake and staving off hunger...


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee it is!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 24, 2020)

Good luck with your transistion.

I will say this. My very smart doctor bro in law drinks beer and coffee... he is in perfect health and looks about 20 not 50.  He never judged me one bit when he found out I dipped but when he saw how many Energy drinks I consumed we had a serious talk.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Good luck with your transistion.
> 
> I will say this. My very smart doctor bro in law drinks beer and coffee... he is in perfect health and looks about 20 not 50.  He never judged me one bit when he found out I dipped but when he saw how many Energy drinks I consumed we had a serious talk.



I don’t know so I’m assuming here but I contend his sticking point was your dependence on energy drink enemas.

“Consumption, however slight, with the intent to stimulate the heart or satisfy a craving...”

Coffee Enema: Benefits, Risks, and More


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> I don’t know so I’m assuming here but I contend his sticking point was your dependence on energy drink enemas.
> 
> “Consumption, however slight, with the intent to stimulate the heart or satisfy a craving...”
> 
> Coffee Enema: Benefits, Risks, and More



So if the Corona doesnt kill me, the enema will...noted!


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> So if the Corona doesnt kill me, the enema will...noted!



Brown Eye Coffee Company!


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 24, 2020)

Coffee it is then. It's going to take willpower but I want to be smart and healthy.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am far better than I was when I wrote this. I have one here and there but more water and coffee. I'll beat it.


----------



## Skanderbeg (May 1, 2020)

Energy drinks are the worst drinks for your health.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 1, 2020)

Skanderbeg said:


> Energy drinks are the worst drinks for your health.



I had a feeling that was the case.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2020)

I am far better than I was when I wrote this. I have one here and there but more water and coffee. I'll beat it@


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2020)

So I failed and fell me.

I will restart again


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 29, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> So I failed and fell me.
> 
> I will restart again



I used to drink 2-4 _a day_, before work and after. Went cold turkey and while it sucked for a good month it was worth it. What I thought was lack of energy went away, I started sleeping more soundly and consistently and I also noticed I was more even keeled emotionally speaking. The additional little weight loss was a small bonus. The only time I ever get one is if I'm doing an all nighter or I'm staying up for more than 24 hours and most of the time I'll get a coffee instead.


It's a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 23, 2020)

Still a struggle


----------



## paulag (Oct 8, 2020)

Sugary drinks. Risk of getting kidney stones. But everything is bad for you in excess.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2020)

Bad for your heart, bad for your health.  I used to drink a lot of Monster and the new Coke energy drinks for a while, but now it's coffee and water.  I probably still drink too much coffee, but it doesn't have all of the other add-ins that add additional badness.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm trying to switch back over to just tea and water but it's hard when you work 2200-0600, have to get the Minion up for school at 0830, appointments/calls/texts during the day (@LibraryLady Imma call ya soon) and it's tough to stay off them.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 8, 2020)

Got it


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2020)

I am trying coffee and or V8 Juice.


----------



## digrar (Nov 26, 2020)

50 calories in a cup of V8 juice. 120 in a flat white with 2 sugars. 5 calories in a black coffee. Bear in mind how many servings you're having.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2020)

digrar said:


> 50 calories in a cup of V8 juice. 120 in a flat white with 2 sugars. 5 calories in a black coffee. Bear in mind how many servings you're having.



That explains it. I'll move towards coffee them. Damn the V8 was good.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 30, 2020)

I will still have the occasional monster zero, but it’s because I enjoy the taste. Otherwise I’ve been drinking coffee every morning from this tasty little company I found that will ship to me on a subscription and supports the military. Right now I’m drinking Maple Bacon from Bones Coffee.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 30, 2020)

Try eating an apple (not juice) , the natural sugars act in a similar fashion as caffeine. 

Are Apples Better than Coffee?.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 30, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Try eating an apple (not juice) , the natural sugars act in a similar fashion as caffeine.
> 
> Are Apples Better than Coffee?.




How dare you, sir.  How dare you.  That article is anti-American, Pro-Trudeau propaganda.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 30, 2020)

Proof


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 31, 2021)

I have gone days and as much as 2 weeks without one then relapse

Mind over matter@!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2021)

Marine0311 said:


> I have gone days and as much as 2 weeks without one then relapse
> 
> Mind over matter@!


Bro...  you gotta have a mind for it to matter...  Yut, rah, fi ...  ya goober.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 4, 2022)

I kicked them!


----------

